
Startup Lessons from the Once-Again Hot Field of A.I - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/29/technology/start-up-lessons-from-the-once-again-hot-field-of-ai.html?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
chrisbennet
_" What the market wants has been the lesson learned at Narrative Science. Its
founding team included professors from Northwestern University’s computer
science and journalism departments."_

I wonder how the guys from the journalism department felt about putting nails
in the coffin of their profession? I don't mean this as a criticism. I have
the luxury of passing on jobs that put people out of work (or actively kill
people) but it must be pretty horrible to be faced with the choice; "You can
starve or make other people starve, your choice."

I do understand the arguments for working on machines that eliminate the need
for workers. I just can't be as sanguine about the real world consequences.

